# quelle RAM maximum pour un imac g3???



## guillom.m (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Etant novice dans les macs, je viens de faire l'aquisition d'un mac G3 500 mgz et 256 mo de ram.
Il aura une utilité de bureautique et internet.
Sur internet, il fonctionne plutot bien sauf que c'est loin d'être un bete de course..
Par exemple sur deezer, ca marche bien mais je ne peut plus rien faire en parralelle..  Il a un mal fou a ouvrir des cartes genre michelin ou google map et safari se ferme quand il ne comprend vraiment plus rien.
J'avais une barette de SD RAM 256mo en rab, il a donc désormais 384 mo de mémoire.
C'est déja mieux mais ce n'est pas encore ca, et j'aurais voulu savoir si en atteignant 512 mo de ram ou +, il fonctionnera mieux ou alors si c'est le processeur qui n'est tout simplement pas assez puissant??

Merci de toute vos éventuelles réponses ou remarques 

Guillaume


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2008)

guillom.m a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Etant novice dans les macs, je viens de faire l'aquisition d'un mac G3 500 mgz et 256 mo de ram.
> Il aura une utilité de bureautique et internet.
> Sur internet, il fonctionne plutot bien sauf que c'est loin d'être un bete de course..
> ...


tu peux poser deux barrettes de 512, ça ira déjà mieux, mais faut pas t'attendre à des merveilles. Impossible de visionner une vidéo sur Youtube sans que ça ressemble à une projection de diapo...


----------

